# Prince Hall Questions...



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2009)

I've heard there are many similarities between the two Brotherhoods. Without going into details, what are they? 

What are the noticeable differences? 

What does Prince Hall offer over "mainstream" Freemasonry? 

I've seen many photos of Prince Hall Brethren impeccably dressed. Is this typical for regular Lodge? Coat, tie, gloves, etc?

Even though Prince Hall is recognized in Texas, are they considered a clandestine body?

In Texas, can a Brother be a member of both Fraternities?

What are their views on Codebooks? Are they allowed?

I apologized for my lack of knowledge..lol


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 22, 2009)

They really are pretty much the same.  PHA can be a little more "demonstrable" in their degree work.

PHA concentrates more on understanding the ritual than memorizing it.  It expects a Brother to be able to explain all the lectures, what the symbolism means and the history of the ritual as it comes from its Biblical roots. Masonic education is strong where in GL of Texas more emphasis is made on memorizing the ritual and less time is devoted to teaching the meaning of it.

Prince Hall tends to be very Chritian although in the South that distinction gets blurred as so is Mainstream Masonry.

Dress is formal for all Grand Lodge Sessionns, many social functions and special functions of the Lodge.  Here in Texas PHA dress for business meetings is casual.

PHA does not allow plural membership except in one state (not Texas).

Codebooks are used.

Now why would the GL of Texas Recognize a Clandestine body and what would lead you to make a statement like that?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2009)

Squire Bentley said:


> Now why would the GL of Texas Recognize a Clandestine body and what would lead you to make a statement like that?



It was a question, not a comment. I assumed one of the characteristics of a clandestine Lodge would be the lack of visitation. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 22, 2009)

By definition, if its recognized it cant be clandestine...


----------



## RJS (Jan 22, 2009)

That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 22, 2009)

It is my understanding that the GL of Texas does not want Prince Hall visitation not that the Prince Hall GL doesn't want Mainstream visitation.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 22, 2009)

When recognition was asked for by PHA in Texas there was not a request for visitation so it was not voted on.  At the time I was told that if it had been requested it would have been granted.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.mwphglotx.org/compact.htm


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 23, 2009)

And I was told don't ask because we won't allow it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

I bet someone said that about recognition too...


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 24, 2009)

Well this was not the first time that recognition was sought after.

Don't forget that basically in most jurisdictions recognizing of Prince Hall is a one way street.  Prince Hall has always recognized Mainstream Masonry, if not formally at least informally as legitimate.  It has never said that Mainstream Masonry was irregular, clandestine or illegitimate Masonry.

So basically it was not a question of Prince Hall Texas recognizing Mainstream Texas but a case of Mainstream Texas willing to recognize Prince Hall.

Now the recognition agreement or Compact was hammered out in joint meeting held over many months with many sessions.  It is here that it is my understanding that Mainstream Texas demanded that the Compact should contain no visitations and no formalized social contact otherwise the discussion would be closed and all efforts at reconciliation negated.  

Therefore visitation was not requested because it had already been privately demanded that it not be requested.  Your assertion that if visitation was asked for it would be granted I believe to be in error.  You need to go back and talk to your Grand Lodge officers, especially PGM Reese Harrison.


----------



## cale (Jan 24, 2009)

If that is the case, I AM TRULY SORRY,  in this world there are fore too few good men to turn our backs on those who would be true brothers is unacceptabel.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2009)

Im sure it has come up many times in other jurisdictions but I havent seen anything in the proceedings that Ive read that its has come up here in TX before.  Im still reading them and have a lot to read.  Since I dont have access to the inner workings of GL I only know what has been published in books, our Texas Masons magazine and from the net.


----------



## Joey (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, if that is truly the case it's a shame. I am personal friends with a few Prince Hall Masons and they are fine upstanding citizens. The Grand Lodge of Texas should not turn their backs on these Masons. After all, I'm sure that they took an Obligation that is very similar to ours.


----------

